# Help finding a Sony av reciever



## smithz (May 11, 2013)

I have a Denon AVR02807(oldest) + Marantz SR-5005 & my Sony STR-DN 1050 sounds better! I want a Sony AV receiver with wi/fi + blue tooth + apple play & PREAMP out puts. I have an external amp. Can't find one.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I want a Sony AV receiver with wi/fi + blue tooth + apple play & PREAMP out puts.


Looks like you may be out of luck: The "lower end" Sony receivers that have Bluetooth don't have pre-outs, and the "higher end" receivers that do have pre-outs (the -ZA3000ES and -DA5800ES2) don't appear to have Bluetooth (at least not according to their respective owner's manuals).


----------

